# ist time ivf newbie and serial hpt tester (argh) 11dpt



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

hi looking for positivity i have had icsi and ivf for the 1st time and am in my 2ww.
i have tested on day 6pt everyday up to now 11 (today)
i thought i could get through the 2ww without testing hehe but this is so impossible! i am testing just to give me some control and something to do....... i know it may be early but i have been crying today preparing for the "no" phonecall after my blood test in 3 days.
I cant explain the emotional roller coaster im on ... i convince myself there is the faintest of faintest lines there, then i think im kidding myself then im trying to imagine the conversation; my reaction when they say no. i thought i wouldnt post on any forums as it makes everything im going through "too real" but i see that there a lot of very informed and supportive people here  
I fell sorry for my hubby who has just left to go to work and was late cos he was comforting me and kept saying wait til friday!
We cannot afford to go private so I feel this is my only chance.....my hubby had chemo yrs ago and wasnt offered freezing of his sperm but they managed to find an extremely low amount of sperm hence the icsi. 
im 38 and had a 2 day transfer of 2 embryos one grade 2 one grade 3. thank you


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

oh and by the way every test has been negative ...should have said that lol


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I had 2 embryos put bk on a 3 day transfer last Friday. I'm not due a pregnancy test till next Tuesday and I stupidly did a pregnancy test today even tho you read in the leaflets hcg can only be picked up at the earliest 4 days b4 your period is due, which in my case wouldn't be till Saturday, I still took it upon myself to test. I got upset and cried as I really don't think ivf has worked for me even b4 t the negative test. Unlike you I cant tell my partner I did a test as I promised him I wouldn't   I fell really guilty 4 doing it but I am finding this 2ww very difficult. I understand why you tested I feel the same way. The first part of ivf your busy injecting and having scan etc but this part all you can do is get on with life and wait. I hope your feeling OK hun and get the result you want xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

It is too early!! pee again tomorrow and the next day and maybe you will see something very faint! But lots of people only see lines on their test later.


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you locket30! im hoping for you too xxx
can you feel if ivf works i felt sure it had at the beginning so much so that i was talking to "them" then my hubby said to be careful and not to be unrealistic..this knocked me for six and so i started testing and now im thinking mostly not pregnant. 
im relying to heavily on the hpt and i wouldnt want you to go that way .... as it is very painful as you have experienced....i hope you are ok  and feel better xxxxxx


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

hi nevergiveup1 !!! thank you, if you are referring to me, i will and i will let you guys know......
im trying to prepare for a no because then  a positive would be even more amazing and a no would be "prepared for" i dont know im a mess!!!!!!


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

This is my first ivf so I cant really say if their signs that its worked, I don't feel any different, I have noticed a lot of woman who end up pregnant on here have said they experienced cramps ( I'm not ) I think what worries me is, I don't feel any different from last month, My DP says I read to much into everything and I should just wait. I'm not a very patient person lol. He is the positive one and I'm the one one who doesn't thinks it will work. I doubt we will be able to afford to keep trying. I did eggshare so it did reduced the cost but is still cost us over £720, I know to some ppl it doesn't sound like much but 4 us ,with me only working pt and my DP hours have been cut it was allot


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

hi locket! £720 is a lot to me too! i didnt get any frozen embryos so the next cycle is gonna cost about £4k so no way...dont know if they might consider us again for free treatment as my hubby wasnt offered sperm freezing before his chemo (many years ago) that made his fertility low. well anyway we are not out of the game yet locket!
as for the symptoms... i have read people HAVE  had cramps etc and ended up unfortunately not being pregnant so i dont think that symptoms are reliable esp if on those lovely pessaries ... 
I hope that it turns out well for you


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Same to you hun. keep me updated, wishing u loads of luck


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

hello locket30 how are u today?


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Im ok thanks, will just be glad when I know one way or other. How are you feeling ??


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

hi locket! i have my test tmw but luckily i phoned the hosp as i thought it was a blood test but its a urine one! so had to get a bottle from gp today.... then they said if pos will retest  again later but not bloods.....
so iwas right to be testing as its the same thing anyway... tested today and saw a faint line......
wish they would do bloods to confirm
how are you any symptoms? i have only just started getting twinges and i have gone of eating.... i will lwt u know tmw wish me luck!!!!! i can help u thru your week if u like as i have been thru it now...take care xxxxx


----------



## Addy2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Summiee    

I'm 11dpt today & tested BFN   you have given me a little hope thank you!


Addy x


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

hi addy i got a negative too !! was it a urine test or blood test cos all my hpts are showing positive and i have been told that the hosp tests arent that reliable please read what im doing here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272880.0


----------

